# Broadcom bcm4312 issues.



## stinky_foot (May 9, 2012)

Hello,

Since yesterday *I*ve been trying to set up my wireless device on FreeBSD 9.0 (x64) but without any suc*c*ess. I tr*i*ed to follow some tips that *I* found in this forum but still can't get the job done with my Broadcom BCM4312. I installed the bwn port, put the entries in my loader.conf and after that noticed that this was not helping. *I* even tr*i*ed to build a custom kernel with the device modules. *I* do not need to mention that this did not help either, the wireless LED is still off after boot.

I really don't know what to do, *I* would be glad if someone here could give me any hint on how to make my wireless card work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 10, 2012)

I'd check the May 2012 threads in the freebsd-questions list, online, and one here in the forum (Jan 2012) with the words "wireless networking" in the title. (In my case I reverted to a USB Edimax dongle.)


----------



## stinky_foot (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for the information.

After following some steps that I found in the Broadcom WiFi thread, by a guy named unsobill:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2477&page=7, everything seems to work fine now.


----------

